# price check - 1997 Dodge 2500 4x4 I-6



## crotchclimber (Dec 16, 2014)

I figured I'd see what you guys think this truck is worth since many of you drive similar trucks. My neighbor has a truck for sale I'm interested in buying. It's a 1997 Dodge Ram 2500 4x4 regular cab with a Cummins diesel, auto trans, tow package, new tires, 40,000 miles. He also has a popup camper that goes in the bed he wants to sell with it. Kelley Blue book excellent condition is only around $5,600 but he said he wouldn't even consider selling it for $6,000. What do you think is a fair price?


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 16, 2014)

Really to dodge enthusiasts he's got a $10k truck.


----------



## avason (Dec 16, 2014)

I like the fact that it is CA. Here in CT that thing would be rusted out and sell for around 10k like Mdavlee stated. Only 40,000 miles. Wow! I just looked one up in MA and the guy wants $11,000 and it has 125, o00 miles on it. Those Cummins are really desirable.


----------



## crotchclimber (Dec 16, 2014)

Yeah condition is excellent. It's been parked in his carport most of its life. I drove a '99 basically same truck when I was working for the Forest Service and really liked it for a work truck. It could pull water tanks/trailers up steep hills like nothing. Ford V10 was gutless in comparison. I'll see if maybe he will take a trade +cash for my 2002 Ranger since he wants a small pickup instead of his Ram and Rav4. He's elderly and needs money to pay for his wife's rest home bills.


----------



## dieselfitter (Dec 16, 2014)

Last year I paid $10k for 1998.5 Montana truck(rust free project truck) to replace my 1996 that is all rusted out. While looking at truck listings, I was seeing over $20k listings in California. I paid $17k-$18k for my 1996 14 years ago when it had 80k-90k miles on it. Point is, the Cummins powered Dodge's hold their value.


----------



## avason (Dec 16, 2014)

So what is he asking for it? Don't hesitate to long.


----------



## mdavlee (Dec 16, 2014)

Yep. First gens and the 12 valve 2nd gens will bring crazy money like the OBS power strokes in good shape.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 16, 2014)

crotchclimber said:


> Yeah condition is excellent. It's been parked in his carport most of its life. I drove a '99 basically same truck when I was working for the Forest Service and really liked it for a work truck. It could pull water tanks/trailers up steep hills like nothing. Ford V10 was gutless in comparison. I'll see if maybe he will take a trade +cash for my 2002 Ranger since he wants a small pickup instead of his Ram and Rav4. He's elderly and needs money to pay for his wife's rest home bills.


Best grab it .


----------



## lfnh (Dec 17, 2014)

crotchclimber said:


> Yeah condition is excellent. It's been parked in his carport most of its life. I drove a '99 basically same truck when I was working for the Forest Service and really liked it for a work truck. It could pull water tanks/trailers up steep hills like nothing. Ford V10 was gutless in comparison. I'll see if maybe he will take a trade +cash for my 2002 Ranger since he wants a small pickup instead of his Ram and Rav4. He's elderly and *needs money to pay for his wife's rest home bills*.


 
Old school would find that fine line between a good deal and fair price and lean to considering the seller's circumstances. Just sayin.


----------



## Redbird (Dec 17, 2014)

for a comparison, those trucks aren't cheap anywhere.................


http://www.cargurus.com/Cars/l-Used-1997-Dodge-Ram-Pickup-2500-c5451#listing=65859277


----------



## bigbadbob (Dec 17, 2014)

Only bad thing in that year was the torque converter,,, I would grab that in a heart beat!!!!
BBB


----------



## PULLINmyPOULAN (Dec 17, 2014)

I have a 1996 had it since 2001.That Being rust free low miles its like new.You bring that to northern Michigan double your money


----------



## crotchclimber (Dec 18, 2014)

I went to look at the truck and camper today. He wants $13,000 for the pair. He is set on a new Toyota Tacoma so no deal on the trade. The camper is a Fourwheel, older but in good shape and with some add-ons. Truck has Rhino lining and power everything. Only damage is to rear bumper. 43,000 miles This is going to nearly clean out my savings. Gonna have to sell my Ranger and trim trees like crazy to save up enough for any trips!


----------



## avason (Dec 19, 2014)

A lot of money but a lot of truck for the money. You'll sell your other truck to even it out a bit. If that's what you want, jump on it. To make you feel better go on fleabay and see what they are going for.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Dec 19, 2014)

Your not pricing it correctly. Book value is $10,225.... $5600... yeah, maybe with a gasoline engine.

Heck I sold a 95 3500 2wd with worn paint, leaking 380,000 mile engine/trans for $6k 3 years ago.

My 98 books for $9400 and it has 240,000 miles.


----------

